# [Advice] TDK Rises @ TRUE IMAX theater



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi guys, so I purchased IMAX tickets to see The Dark Knight Rises in true glorious IMAX not that puny fake imax shit you see at a lot of AMC theaters example:







I will be going to the above shown theater as it is the only true IMAX theater in NYC. The rest are fucking fake. At any rate It is the Wednesday following the release. I was thinking of going there two hours early to get the coveted "good seats" but now I'm second guessing that number. Quick info, this showing appears to be sold out and the theater seats 600 people. So what do you think, I know the midnight release will be insane and people have lined up since morning but what about a midweek showing after the premier? I'm just looking for opinions/personal experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

Honestly it's really easy to schedule something during a weekday morning. Provided you can budget the time, it's a lot easier to see it early morning than at night.

Currently I'm gonna see it Monday at 10:45am (if the plan's the same). I saw Avengers on opening weekend at about 11am and it was easy to walk into the theater and get tickets there. And The Avengers broke records so I'd assume this is a similar case.

Otherwise I'm jelly. I think the only true IMAX theater near me is in King of Prussia.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Honestly it's really easy to schedule something during a weekday morning. Provided you can budget the time, it's a lot easier to see it early morning than at night.
> 
> Currently I'm gonna see it Monday at 10:45am (if the plan's the same). I saw Avengers on opening weekend at about 11am and it was easy to walk into the theater and get tickets there. And The Avengers broke records so I'd assume this is a similar case.
> 
> Otherwise I'm jelly. I think the only true IMAX theater near me is in King of Prussia.



Great advice Guild you always rock! hmm makes me wonder why I didn't choose 10:45 am...It was probably because it was sold out because I remember contemplating going to that show time but I'm almost certain when I checked it was all sold out. But yeah I really want to get at least a decent seat, I just don't know how early to get there. I have a feeling its gonna be crazy.

edit: yeah I feel pretty lucky to have access to a true IMAX screen it makes all the difference.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> Great advice Guild you always rock! hmm makes me wonder why I didn't choose 10:45 am...It was probably because it was sold out because I remember contemplating going to that show time but I'm almost certain when I checked it was all sold out. But yeah I really want to get at least a decent seat, I just don't know how early to get there. I have a feeling its gonna be crazy.
> 
> edit: yeah I feel pretty lucky to have access to a true IMAX screen it makes all the difference.



Post hype I'd think 45 minutes should be alright. Only big movie I saw opening weekend though was Star Trek (which had a large opening but it wasn't a Dark Knight/Avatar/Avengers level thing) and I got their 45 minutes early and got a pretty decent seat in the middle.

My suggestion though would be to get there early, buy the tickets, check the line, and if there's pretty much no line, maybe grab a bite to eat or some candy to smuggle into the theater like a drug mule.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> > Great advice Guild you always rock! hmm makes me wonder why I didn't choose 10:45 am...It was probably because it was sold out because I remember contemplating going to that show time but I'm almost certain when I checked it was all sold out. But yeah I really want to get at least a decent seat, I just don't know how early to get there. I have a feeling its gonna be crazy.
> ...



Hmm so you think the Wednesday after the premiere wont be as crazy? I already purchased the tickets online btw, so I don't have to purchase them at the box office or risk having it be sold out. LOL at the drug mule reference.

kay this is the only IMAX theater in NYC in the fancy smanshy neighborhood of the Upper West Side, with a sold out seating of 600 people. Perhaps getting there 2 hours early as I planned is too much.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone else going to a TRUE IMAX theater? If its classic imax then the screen has to be at least 3 stories high!


----------

